# Red HM Male x Red HM Female Spawn



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey Guys! I'm a big fan of solid colored Betta (I got white platinum too, will be my next project), first attempt on this pair.


----------



## plazuk1986 (Oct 6, 2017)

Cannot see the photos :/

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Give it some time, might be the picture haven't load yet  or feel free to visit my own spawn log which i just created few week back and it not fully completed yet. https://redhmbetta.weebly.com/spawn-log.html


----------

